# Specialized SRM?



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Did anyone happen to see the picture of Contador with a Specialized/SRM crank before they cropped it out of the photo?

It was on the Specialized home page earlier today. Now, it's gone.

I know, no one will believe me. Yes, I've seen bigfoot too.   

Cheers!


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Nevermind. I was looking at it on a smaller screen. I found an expansion button below the picture on the right. Now I see it again.

Sorry for creating a thread although maybe it's news to somebody else too. 

 :thumbsup:


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

They've been available for quite a while now, they pop up on ebay every so often too
http://www.srm.de/index.php?page=sh...ategory_id=3&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=148


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Ah, I see. Thanks.

Yes, I'm new to Specialized. :smilewinkgrin: 

I got all excited and thought I caught Specialized trying to hide them!   :blush2:


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

they do look sweet with SRMs though


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Hmmm, I see SRM doesn't seem to have an issue with the S-works chainrings.

Quarq claims (and I have no reason to doubt them) that those rings do not calibrate well for some reason and recommend the S-works SL rings or something else all together.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

No issue with the rings here. Also you can use the Cannondale Hollowgram Si SRM as well- which are the on the cheap on Ebay.


----------



## goneskiian (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Coolhand. Good to know.

I've got a Quarq Cinqo coming as soon as they get some more Specialized versions in stock. I'll be using DA 7900 rings on it. Can't pass up the team discount. :smilewinkgrin:


----------

